# A .Frame in Spain



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just read the story of towing with an A frame and spanish police.

Its Illegal to tow a vehicle in spain . It must be on a trailer or if a Breakdown on a tow truck. also there are police and police in spain.

polica local. employed by local town hall. dont do a lot ?
polica national. major crime ect
Guardia Civil. these are the ones you say: "Hola" to nicely? believe me.

couple of weeks ago saw 2 brits towing a car (english regs) then 2 GCs on motorbikes. hung around a bit then asked the guys what outcome.
bloody 300€ fine ses one and got to wait for tow truck ses other. why is it its always the Brits that do things on the cheap or Break the law .


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> couple of weeks ago saw 2 brits towing a car (english regs) then 2 GCs on motorbikes. hung around a bit then asked the guys what outcome.
> bloody 300€ fine ses one and got to wait for tow truck ses other. why is it its always the Brits that do things on the cheap or Break the law .


So what was the fine for and which traffic law did they break?


> and got to wait for tow truck ses other


 WHY?

BTW a Spanish truck driver was fined £400 this week for crashing into the central reservation on a motorway whilst eating a Salami sandwich. The motorway was closed for several hours. Fortunately noboby was injured.* So it's not just the Brits who alway break the law* :evil:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

_"BTW a Spanish truck driver was fined £400 this week for crashing into the central reservation on a motorway whilst eating a Salami sandwich."_

Well, that's Johnny foreigner for you eh?

Salami sandwich - if it had been Corned beef or Spam he'd have been OK. :wink:


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

> Its Illegal to tow a vehicle in spain


 :? :? 
What Spanish law says that.
Guardia Civil was very interested in my A frame wanted to know how much they cost and how popular where they in the UK
Perhaps he didnt know how illegal it is to tow in Spain :roll: :roll:

Dave


----------

